# My first



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The designer works for you. They should listen to your wants and work with you. An interview before hiring should get you a feel of what they are like. Perhaps ask for some reference pictures of jobs they have completed in the style you are asking for.

I have never worked with a designer. I don't know how their fee structure works. Do you have to pay for the first meeting to get a feel for their talents?


----------



## goodcarpenter (Aug 28, 2020)

thank you for responding, It would seem since I am paying i would have a voice but it doesn't work like that i guess. two designers i have hired one charged $150 for first hour then $100 an hour after that. the other charged $135 an hour, 2 hr min. i only used to charge $85 an hour as a general contractor and customers thought that outrages if i quoted an hourly rate , I usually just figured hrs needed to do the job and quoted accordingly. people have no idea what hourly rate is for. you have to pay for insurance, the license and you pay for both employee and employer parts of social security. I did not get sick time or vacation or any kind of retirement and on most jobs i could have earned more in a regular 9-5 job.so the $85 an hour did not all go in my pocket. My wife worked for the national lab as a secretary training co ordinater for a little over $20 an hour and was billed to the dept of energy At $80 an hr. she got vacations and sick time and a great retirment

so i do not feel $100 an hr for a decorator is unreasonable. I am not complaining about the rate just not getting what i wanted in assitance


















































410


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I make decisions based on comfort. Great looking furniture that is uncomfortable gets kicked to the curb.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What exactly are you needing help with? Picking paint colors, draperies,
carpets? Do you want to keep your antiques, but want to generally spiff
up the surrounding area...
If you can post a few pics, perhaps we can help.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have a high opinion of interior decorators. More than a few times I've heard the customer complain or question a choice only to hear _"well that's how they do it on the west coast"_ I've been on several paint jobs where the decorator ended up getting fired.


Sometimes the folks at your local paint store can help you pick colors. If you do go with a designer you need to figure out how to weed out the ones that can't/won't go along with your desires.


----------



## PuffsRuffsNStuf (Jul 24, 2020)

If you decide to go with the designer route again, I would recommend finding pictures of other Victorian homes that you like to show them. Find pictures of updated Victorian kitchens, dining rooms, etc. Anything that you want the designer to touch.

You may find that after looking at enough pictures, you have a good grasp of what you like and don't like - and can avoid interviewing and firing designers. 

Just googling "victorian kitchen renovation pictures" should pull up a ton of pictures for you (you can switch to image view only with the button next to the search bar). 

Good luck!


----------

